
Observability: the new wave or another buzzword? - itsderek23
http://blog.scoutapp.com/articles/2017/12/30/observability-the-new-wave-or-another-buzzword
======
nartz
Another buzzword. All of these things already happen - I feel like this post
would have been relevant in 2010.

